# could this be implantation bleeding??



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all,
Just wondering today I have brown reddish cervical mucous its quite light. I am 8dp5dt with 2 early blasts. 6dpt I had some pink tinged CM and 7dpt some orangy brown CM. I don't have sore boobs am just emotional and very tired and need to pee but I am thirsty so been drinking a lot. This is my 4th 2ww I have had 2 fresh transfers and 1 FEt but have never had any bleeding in the 2ww. Even after BFN's it took 3-4 days for my AF to show up after stopping the progesterone pessarys. I don't have any cramps. Anyone had this and BFP
Thanks for your time xx


----------



## nj 123 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi eves, I had a 3dt on the 21st of Feb, on 8dp3dt I had lots of cm and a smear of rusty coloured blood, then yesterday 10dp3dt i woke up to watery orange n red bleeding, i was gutted cos although early i thought af had arrived, yesterday afternoon i thought i might aswell do a pregnancy test n put myself out of this misery but to my surprise it was a bfp, the bleeding seems to have stopped now so im hoping with fingers crossed that it was implantation, so U just never know!! X x


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you NJ. Wow BFP congratulations that's wonderful news. I can see from your signature you have really been through it. I wish you a easy relaxed 9 months. Thank you for replying xx


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Eves- I also had exactly what you describe and it was also 8dpt with 5 day blasts. I now have a BFN- so fingers crossed it's a good sign for you too!


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Karhog, do u mean BFP? I hope it was good news 4 u. X


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

OMG- yes I do!!! Don't know how I got that wrong!!! Yes BFP!!!


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Yey!!!  U r clearly still in shock. Massive congratulations


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks and yes youre right- I had got too used to BFN's! Will take a while to sink in. Good luck- sending sticky vibes


----------

